# [gelöst] app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 -> segfault

## Michi666

Hi

Bei meinem woldupdate will texlive nicht kompilieren. Genauer gesagt bekomme ich einen segmentation fault bei dem Paket app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4.

```

Hykrion michi # emerge -uDNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130 [1.0.7.91707]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 [2007-r13] USE="-source% -tk%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2008 [2007] USE="-source%"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild     U ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1 [2007] USE="-source%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex3-2008 [2007] USE="-source%"

[ebuild     U ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2 [2007] USE="-source%"

```

So sehen die letzten Zeilen vom Kompiliervorgang aus:

```

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -I. -I. -I.. -I./.. -DUNIX -DKPATHSEA -DNeedFunctionPrototypes -DSHIFTLOWCHARS  -O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer  -c squeeze.c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -o squeeze -Wl,-O1   squeeze.o

./squeeze <tex.lpro >t-tex.pro

mv t-tex.pro tex.pro

./squeeze <texps.lpro >t-texps.pro

mv t-texps.pro texps.pro

/bin/sh ./texc.script ./tex.lpro texc.lpro

./texc.script: line 12: 21475 Segmentation fault      ed $1  <<edscriptend

/% begin code for uncompressed fonts only/d

.,/% end code for uncompressed fonts only/d

.,/% end of code for unpacking compressed fonts/s/% //

w $2

edscriptend

make[2]: *** [texc.lpro] Error 139

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4/work/texlive-20080816-source/texk/dvipsk'

make[1]: *** [all] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4/work/texlive-20080816-source/texk'

make: *** [all] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3045:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake texmf=${TEXMF_PATH:-/usr/share/texmf} || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4:

 *

 * ERROR: app-text/texlive-core-2008-r4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3045:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake texmf=${TEXMF_PATH:-/usr/share/texmf} || die "emake failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

Das ganze läuft auf einem amd64 mit dem Kernel "2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #4 SMP x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux".

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Mar 2009 14:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X Xaw3d aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bzip2 cdparanoia cli cracklib crypt cscope cups curl dga divx4linux dri dvd emacs emacs-w3 encode esd fam fbcon fftw firefox flac flash fortran gdbm ggi gif gmp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml iconv imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jikes jpeg kde lcms ldap leim lesstif libwww mad mbox midi mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mudflap mule multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia offensive oggvorbis opengl openmp oss pam pampdflib pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt readline reflection ruby samba sdl session slang spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcltk tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows xcb xface xinerama xml xml2 xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Ist der Fehler sonst noch jemanden untergekommen? Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne Lösung weiss. Falls noch Infos fehlen einfach fragen. Danke schonmal!

MichiLast edited by Michi666 on Thu Apr 02, 2009 3:06 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mv

So wie es aussieht, stürzt bei Dir "ed" ab. Also würde ich an Deiner Stelle erst mal sys-apps/ed neu emergen.

Edit: Bei Deinen CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS sind ja Crashes vorprogrammiert. Hast Du überhaupt eine Ahnung, was Du da einstellst? Wozu hast Du beispielsweise -fpeel-loops?

----------

## Michi666

Hi

Merci für die Anwort! Also ich hab ed neu gemerged, hat leider nichts gebracht. Zu den CFLAGS. Nachdem ich nicht wirklich ne Ahnung vom Programmieren und von Compilern habe kann ich auch nur vermuten was sie bedeuten. Die Flags die ich gesetzt habe hat mir mal ein Freund so empfohlen   :Rolling Eyes:  Allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich seid ich das System auf dem amd64 aufgesetzt habe auch nie Probleme damit hatte. Auch nicht mit dem 32bit System vorher das jahrelang mit ähnlich scharfen CFLAGS lief. Aber gut, was würdest du mir empfehlen was ich rausnehmen soll? Und müsste ich dann alles neu emergen oder ist das egal? ...Oder reicht es die FLAGS nur für das eine Paket anzupassen? Danke schonmal.

Grüße

Michi

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Machs ma so.

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer" 

Wasn das für eine CPU?

Mehr Infos welche CFLAGS für deinen Rechner gut sind:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags

Da dann unter auf deinen CPU Hersteller klicken und genau deine CPU raus suchen.

Du kannst alles neu kompilieren, musst es aber nicht. Ich würde einfach umstellen und weiter nix machen.

Sebastian

----------

## mv

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -fomit-frame-pointer" 
> 
> Wasn das für eine CPU?

 

Dem emerge --info nach ist es ein core duo. Da würde ich sogar "-O2" statt "-O3" benutzen (-O3 kann auch einer der Gründe für den segfault sein): Alle anderen Flags (bis auf -fpeel-loops, das ohne Profile feedback wohl höchstens Sachen kaputt machen kann) gehen eher in Richtung "mehr Speicherverbrauch". Bei AMD-Chips ist das geschwindigkeitsmäßig sinnvoll, bei Intel-Chips eher nicht (meiner Erfahrung nach).

Michi666, vermutlich musst Du ed, glibc, coreutils und noch ein paar andere Sachen erst mit den neuen CFLAGS emergen, bis der segfault verschwindet.

----------

## Max Steel

evtl sogar komplett Grundsystem: emerge -e @system (portage-2.2 für frühere das @ rausnehmen).

----------

## Michi666

Gut dann werd ich die Tage etwas rum probieren. Danke für die Mühen!

Grüße

Michi

----------

## Michi666

Hi

Nach stundenlangem Rumkompilieren ist der segfault nun weg. Habe es zuerst mit den flags 

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -pipe -march=athlon64 -funroll-loops -funit-at-a-time -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer" 

```

und einem "emerge -e system" versucht, ohne Erfolg. Dann das ganze mit "-O2" statt "-O3" und einem "emerge -e system" und schon ist der segfault weg. Zwischendurch wurde gcc noch upgedatet, aber warscheinlich lags doch eher an -O3...

Jetzt hängts leider an dem Paket "dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1"   :Sad:   Der beschwert sich dass er libpoppler.so.3 nicht findet:

```

Transcript written on pdflatex.log.

fmtutil: /var/tmp/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1/work/texmf-var/web2c/pdftex/pdflatex.fmt installed.

fmtutil: running `luatex -ini   -jobname=lualatex -progname=lualatex lualatex.ini' ...

luatex: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error: `luatex -ini  -jobname=lualatex -progname=lualatex lualatex.ini' failed

fmtutil: running `luatex -ini   -jobname=pdflualatex -progname=pdflualatex pdflualatex.ini' ...

luatex: error while loading shared libraries: libpoppler.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Error: `luatex -ini  -jobname=pdflualatex -progname=pdflualatex pdflualatex.ini' failed

###############################################################################

fmtutil: Error! Not all formats have been built successfully.

Visit the log files in directory

  /var/tmp/portage/dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1/work/texmf-var/web2c

for details.

###############################################################################

This is a summary of all `failed' messages and warnings:

`luatex -ini  -jobname=lualatex -progname=lualatex lualatex.ini' failed

`luatex -ini  -jobname=pdflualatex -progname=pdflualatex pdflualatex.ini' failed

 *

 * ERROR: dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  205:  Called texlive-module_src_compile

 *             environment, line  323:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               TEXMFHOME="${S}/texmf:${S}/texmf-dist" fmtutil --cnffile "${i}" --fmtdir "${S}/texmf-var/web2c" --all || die "failed to build format ${i}";

 *  The die message:

 *   failed to build format texmf/fmtutil/format.latex.cnf

```

Eigentlich sollte alles relevante was poppler betrifft installiert sein oder seh ich das falsch   :Question: 

```

Hykrion michi # emerge -s poppler

Searching...

[ Results for search key : poppler ]

[ Applications found : 10 ]

*  app-text/poppler

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 1,477 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   PDF rendering library based on the xpdf-3.0 code base

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-text/poppler-bindings

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 5,145 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   rendering bindings for GUI toolkits for poppler

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-text/poppler-data

      Latest version available: 0.2.1

      Latest version installed: 0.2.1

      Size of files: 3,972 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Data files for poppler to support uncommon encodings without xpdfrc

      License:       adobe-ps MIT

*  dev-ruby/ruby-poppler [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.16.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 1,180 kB

      Homepage:      http://ruby-gnome2.sourceforge.jp/

      Description:   Ruby poppler-glib bindings

      License:       Ruby

*  gnustep-libs/popplerkit

      Latest version available: 0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 20,872 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.etoile-project.org

      Description:   PopplerKit is a GNUstep/Cocoa framework for accessing and rendering PDF content.

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/poppler

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Virtual package, includes packages that contain libpoppler-glib.so

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/poppler-glib

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Virtual package, includes packages that contain libpoppler-glib.so

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/poppler-qt3

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Virtual package, includes packages that contain libpoppler-qt.so

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/poppler-qt4

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Virtual package, includes packages that contain libpoppler-qt4.so

      License:       GPL-2

*  virtual/poppler-utils

      Latest version available: 0.10.4

      Latest version installed: 0.10.4

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://poppler.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   Virtual package, includes packages that contain the psto* utilities

      License:       GPL-2

```

Wenn mir da noch jemand helfen könnte wär ich sehr dankbar.

Grüße

Michi

----------

## mv

luatex wurde gegen eine ältere Version von poppler gelinkt, die es jetzt nicht mehr gibt. Vielleicht genügt also ein emerge -1 luatex. Ansonsten würde ich im Zweifelsfall mal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen.

----------

## Michi666

So nun passt alles. revdep-rebuild hat geholfen (luatex wurde dabei neu gebaut).

----------

